# Patchouli & anchoring



## Cttx2ne (Jun 9, 2015)

I love Orange scents and am going to try anchoring.  How much do I add and do I use EO or FO?


----------



## snappyllama (Jun 9, 2015)

You can use either EOs or FOs.  I like the 10X Orange EO from BB.  I find it sticks okay on its own or even better with a clove EO (my personal preference).

Patch is pretty potent so I'd start with testing a 3:1 orange/patch ratio. A good way to is to dip toothpick tips and put in a baggie, then come back to sniff and adjust.  So I'd start with 3 toothpicks of orange and 1 of patch to begin with.


----------



## KristaY (Jun 10, 2015)

I agree with Snappy on the 10x orange from BB and I've found it also sticks well when blended with Litsea. Orange and patchouli are an amazing combo too. One of my favorite blends is equal parts orange, patch and lavender.

SL, what ratio of 10x orange to clove do you like? I haven't been brave enough to try clove after my last soap on a stick disaster, lol.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jun 10, 2015)

I love the stronger orange as well.  WSP has a 15x that I like to use and it sticks well for a citrus.  I haven't mixed it with patch yet as my customers love straight Patch so I generally just make that.


----------

